# Hello from Surrey/Hampshire... £600 budget +/- what should I do?



## iGenie (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi all, I'm from near a place called Aldershot and I've recently discovered a love for coffee! 28 months ago I weighed 28 stone and I now weigh 13 stone 11, I don't eat carbs but to help me through I get through a bucket load of coffee. I'm spending £5-10 every day in a coffee shop and figured making a move to doing it myself was a better option. Originally I looked at getting a bean to cup machine but then changed my mind and thought if I'm spending £600 then I want something to last. I'm toying with the idea of a Sage Barista express which reviews seem to say it's good but then I've also read if I'm spending the kind of money I am I'd be better off getting a grinder and something else. I only drink american and the odd espresso.

Thanks


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

50 50 split machine to grinder spend - if you consider second hand through the forum for sale section thenyour money will go a lot further.

spend some time in the machine section of the forum reading up on users experience of each machine

IMHO - get a mazzer super jolly grinder and either a Sage / gaggia / la pavoni or a fracino -

will need tamper, milk jug, set of cups, weighing scales as well

and welcome aboard

cheers Jim

ps what do you have instead of the carbs -?


----------



## iGenie (Nov 16, 2016)

Ok thank you for that mate I appreciate it. I'll have a look at that sub and see what other's experiences are with machines.

Technically I lied I have up to 20g of carbs a day but eat protein/fat mainly.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Just thinking if your tight like me and you want stuff to last forever then go for a machine that's repairable - so I would forget the sage - (too early to say what parts support is like long term) - others may and will disagree - that's what makes the forum good.

I'm just going down the La Pavoni 175 -200 SH route as they keep going for ever - 1960s onward still in use - not good for making more than 2 cups at a time

Gaggia Classic - 150 - SH again fairly indestructible but very repairable - internals changed in 2015 - not tested long term - pre 2015 model is

Fracino - 350 SH old school made in Brum - very solid - spares no problem - bit big on worktop takes a while to get up to temp

very basic info - but read on and prob buy something else - just not a bean to cup or anything advertised by George Clooney IMHO

Cheers for the tips re carbs - 20g is that half a KitKat then?


----------

